# Kinh nghiệm mua bếp nướng điện



## DonKihote (1/4/18)

Để xác định được đúng loại bếp nướng mình cần, đầu tiên chính là phải nắm rõ nhu cầu sử dụng bếp nướng của bản thân và gia đình như thế nào, ví dụ nhà có bao nhiêu người, có thường xuyên ăn đồ nướng không? Phải nắm rõ nhu cầu thì bạn mới trả lời được vấn đề bếp nướng điện nào tốt. Sản phẩm phù hợp nhất sẽ là lựa chọn thích hợp hơn so với các dòng đắt tiền, đa năng, tốn kém.

Và yếu tố thứ hai là ngân sách bạn dự định dành ra để mua bếp nướng điện. Ngoài ra, để xác định được dòng bếp nướng điện nào là tốt thì bạn cũng cần hiểu nắm được các thông tin liên quan đến cấu tạo của bếp như công suất, chất liệu mặt bếp, thiết kế, các thương hiệu bếp nướng điện tốt và cả những dòng sản phẩm được ưa chuộng.



​
*Công suất nướng của bếp*
Công suất sẽ quyết định khả năng nướng nhanh hay chậm của bếp. Công suất càng cao thì thực phẩm càng nhanh chín, càng nóng và có độ giòn khi ăn. Điểm này cực kỳ quan trọng nhé, vì có rất nhiều dòng bếp giá rẻ trên thị trường khi bạn nướng sẽ cảm thấy như là mình đang rán mỡ/rán bơ vì nó chỉ hơi xèo xèo chứ không thực sự chín kỹ.

Trên thị trường hiện nay, công suất phổ  biến của các bếp điện dao động từ khoảng 1500W – 2000W. Đây là mức công suất được thiết kế để bếp có thể hoạt động khá ổn định để nướng thịt cá chế biến sẵn (chứ không phải miếng lớn) cho bữa tiệc có từ 3-5 người ăn.

* Nhu cầu sử dụng bếp nướng điện*
Gia đình bạn có thường xuyên ăn đồ nướng hay chỉ lâu lâu tụ tập bạn bè bạn mới dùng? Nhà bạn chỉ có 2 vợ chồng hay có đông thành viên? Đây chính là những câu hỏi bạn cần đặt ra trước khi quyết định loại kích cỡ bếp nướng bạn cần mua. Thường thì những loại có kích thước hình chữ nhật sẽ cho phép bạn nướng được nhiều đồ cùng một lúc hơn là dạng tròn hay vuông.

Với từ 3 – 5 người ăn thì kích thước dài 40 – rộng 20 cm có thể là đã khá vừa để dùng. Còn dùng trong các bữa nhậu, hay tiệc sinh nhật liên hoan có đông người hơn thì có thể chọn các kích cỡ dài 60 cm – rộng 40 cm là phù hợp. Ngoài ra, nếu gia đình bạn hay ăn lẩu thì chọn mua bếp vừa kết hợp cả nướng và nấu lẩu cũng là lựa chọn đáng cân nhắc.

Nhưng dù sao đi nữa thì các món lẩu mà sử dụng các sản phẩm bếp từ đơn thì vẫn sẽ nhanh và hiệu quả hơn so với dòng bếp điện có tích hợp tính năng nướng. Đun lẩu bằng bếp từ đơn mang lại hiệu quả nấu nhanh và liên tục hơn rất nhiều.

*Giá bếp nướng điện bao nhiêu?*
Hiện nay, chỉ với vài trăm nghìn là bạn đã có thể mua được một chiếc bếp nướng điện để dùng. Tuy nhiên, mua được là một chuyện, còn dùng được mấy lần sau khi mua lại là chuyện khác. Để bạn có sự tham khảo tốt hơn về giá thị trường của các loại  bếp nướng điện, chúng tôi có những gợi ý như dưới đây.

*Bếp nướng điện giá rẻ* – Loại này có giá dao động trong khoảng dưới 500 nghìn. Nhìn chung, ở tầm giá này việc có thể mua được loại bếp nướng điện có thể dùng được vài năm cũng khá hên xui. Nếu nhà bạn chỉ lâu lâu mới dùng tới các món nướng thì nên mua các dòng bếp giá rẻ này. Còn nếu bạn định dùng thường xuyên kiểu hơn cho các cuộc vui, ăn uống thì có lẽ sẽ cần dòng sản phẩm xịn hơn.

*Bếp nướng tầm trung* – Phân khúc này bao gồm các sản phẩm bếp nướng có giá tầm 500 nghìn – 1 triệu đồng. Chất lượng các sản phẩm ở phân khúc này cũng tương đối ổn. Bếp có công suất lớn, có thể điều chỉnh nhiều mức nhiệt và có khi còn có cả chế độ tự ngắt khi quá nhiệt.

_

_
_Bếp nướng đắt tiền thường được trú trọng hơn trong thiết kế và các tính năng an toàn_​
*Bếp nướng cao cấp* – Là nhừng dòng bếp có giá hơn 1 triệu đồng. Ở mức giá này bạn có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn tốt khi mua bếp nướng điện. Bếp cũng được trang bị nhiều tính năng như có thể tự ngắt điện khi quá nhiệt để đảm bảo an toàn. Một số dòng có thêm cả sự kết nấu lẩu, giúp tăng sự tiện lợi khi nấu nướng. Ngoài ra bếp cũng được thiết kế an toàn hơn khi sử dụng và có độ bền tương đối ổn định, chưa kể tính thẩm mỹ cũng được chú trọng trong thiết kế.

*Chất liệu mặt bếp*
Chất liệu mặt bếp cũng là một yếu tố quan trọng cần xem xét khi mua bếp nướng điện không khói. Đa số mặt bếp nướng điện giá rẻ được làm bằng hợp kim cao cấp hoặc thép không gỉ, có được phủ một lớp chống dính trên bề mặt.

Nhờ đó, bếp sẽ có khả năng chịu nhiệt, chịu lực tốt mà không dễ bị cháy thực phẩm khi nướng. Cùng với đó là, bếp sẽ không bị gỉ sau một thời gian sử dụng, giúp đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe người dùng. Bên cạnh đó, với lớp chống dính được phủ lên bề mặt thì việc vệ sinh bếp cũng trở nên dễ dàng hơn.

Ngoài thép không gỉ, mặt bếp nướng còn có thể được làm bằng vân đá hoa cương nguyên khối. Ưu điểm của mặt đá hoa cương là nó đẹp và bền hơn hợp kim chống dính. Mặt nướng bằng đá thì khi nướng cũng dễ lật trở, ít bị cháy sém, dễ lau chùi hơn so với thép không gỉ.

Nhược điểm của mặt đá là giá thành cao hơn trong sản xuất dẫn đến giá bán của bếp cũng đắt hơn. Ngoài ra, đá dẫn nhiệt kém hơn các hợp kim (ví dụ gang), thép không gỉ nên quá trình nướng sẽ bắt đầu chậm hơn so với các dòng bếp có mặt làm bằng kim loại.

_Nguồn: truereview_​


----------

